# New Smart Phone App. Design/Presentation For Expat Forum.



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it is nice and seems to load pages faster. It has more features when adding a post which will come in handy. See this and this and advanced easy to use photo editor and you can edit posts after for a long time not just one hour now etc.


----------



## small munene (May 21, 2020)

Awesome


----------

